# Weekly friday night open bass tournament acton lake



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Buckeye Bass will be having Friday night open bass tournamets starting Friday Aug.21st. Cost: $20 per boat (1 or 2 anglers per boat)/optional $5 big fish pot. contact: Steve (513) 896-4709/cell (513) 320 5349,[email protected] or send me a PM or post questions here.Rules 5 fish limit/ large/smallmouth/spotted bass only(15 inch min.)Dead fish penalty will be 8 ounce deduction from total weight/only one dead fish per team can be weighed in/dead fish are ineligible for big fish pot/no culling of dead fish.Late to weigh-in penalty: a deduction of 1lb per minute late and after 15 minutes disqualification.Artificial bait only with the exception of pork trailers. Registration / livewell inspection will start at 5pm.Launch will 6pm /weigh-in 12am.All anglers will have to sign a wavier of liability (to be put on file)We will have a copy of the rules at registration


----------



## misterpeabody (Jul 21, 2005)

I may be able to fish some of those Steve, when will they begin?


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

We are starting Aug 21nd 6pm-12am. I will be there at 5pm for registration and livewell inspection.Good to here from you misterpeabody .I would like for everyone who is planning on being there Aug. 21nd to send me a pm or post a reply here Thanks


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Buckeye Lake?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

lakeslouie said:


> Buckeye Lake?


This will be at Acton Lake near Oxford.

Steve,

Casey and I are planning on attending this Friday. It is about 80% chance we will be there.


----------



## misterpeabody (Jul 21, 2005)

My friend and I will most likely be there this Friday and the next, and after that I'm hoping my brother and I will be able to fish together. I will call you later and confirm.


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

I been reading articles about fish mortality at tournaments. I think it would be a good idea to bring ice to put in your livewells.The water temp. is around 85-87 degrees in the day, it might cool after dark .


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

what were the result from last friday?


----------



## misterpeabody (Jul 21, 2005)

Only two keepers were brought in. 1 lb. 14 ounces won it, a sixteen inch fish.


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry I did'nt post the results. Thanks misterpeabody .Hope to see all you this Friday.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

i wont be able to fish it this coming friday but hopefully i will be at the next one after that if i can get my boat motor running, if not, does anyone need a partner? im willing to help out with gas and such!!! throw me a pm if interested, but hopefully ill have my boat up and running before then, ill try and fish as many as i can. how late in the year will you be having these steve?


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

We will be having tournaments aleast till Sept 25th.I will not be there Sept.4(going out of town) but I will see if I can get someone to cover for me.I don't know when duck season starts, but I will find out and see how long we can go.If possible I would'nt mind going into Nov.(depending on the weather).I would like to have friday night tournaments next year starting in the end of march.Iam going to have a meeting for all who are interested in fishing the 2010 season sometime this winter, over at the park.Lonnie Snow (PARK MANAGER) offer us a room to use for meetings and seminars.Talk to you later


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

The duck hunting season in the North Zone is October 17 through December 6, followed by a late portion that opens December 26 through January 3, 2010. In the South Zone, duck season is open October 17 through November 1, followed by a late portion that opens December 12 and runs through January 24, 2010.


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

I was not there last friday , Doud told me there were 9 boats , I have,nt got all the details , but I think there was two fish weighed in 3lber/ 2lber


----------



## misterpeabody (Jul 21, 2005)

Steve, you picked a great night to not fish...it was tough- only 2 keepers brought in, (3 were brought in but only 2 of them measured)...very tough bite. It was beautiful, full moon, air 80 down to 70, water was 80 falling to 75, but man was it slow, couldn't believe how tough it was...


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know what causes the fish not to bite on some nights. , maybe they feeding more in the daylight hours.Hope they bitting this friday night, see you there.Also I have'nt found out who won last friday, I have to get with Doug.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah that full moon really had me fooled, we were hoping to have at least 2 solid keepers before sun down but only managed one the whole night, we placed 2nd but man was it slow, tomorrow should hopefully be better, bringing my game face


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Had a real good turn out.11 teams- 5 teams weighed in.Eric won( 1 fish) and had big fish (3.4lbs)Thanks to everyone who came out, wished everyone could have made the Rockyfork Tournament, see you Friday.


----------

